# Fire Alarm Strobes



## texasbo (Jun 8, 2011)

I know, should be in Fire forum, but I wanted max exposure, and I need answers quick.

Could someone run through the list of fire alarm strobe mounting requirements , with code sections if applicable?

I am finding nothing in IBC or IFC, looks like NFPA 72, and/or manufacturers instructions?

Are there specific heights, spacing requirements?

Mixed A and B occupancy, 2-story, Type VA building. I just need someone to hold my hand and walk me through the basics of strobe placement.

Thanks


----------



## mark handler (Jun 8, 2011)

NFPA 72, National Fire Alarm Code

4.25.3.2.2 Mounting Height - 80" minimum to 96" maximum, measured to the bottom of appliance.

ADAAG

 Wall mounting 80" minimum, 96" maximum measured to bottom of appliance.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## mark handler (Jun 8, 2011)

texasbo said:
			
		

> I just need someone to hold my hand and walk me through the basics of strobe placement.Thanks


Basics:

http://www.gentex.com/sites/default/files/fire_docs/FAREQUIR.PDF


----------



## texasbo (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks Mark. Excellent info.  Any common exceptions, or other advice?  Thanks again.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 8, 2011)

texasbo said:
			
		

> other advice?


Have a professional layout the locations, watch for obstructions.


----------



## texasbo (Jun 8, 2011)

Absolutely; thanks again.


----------



## cda (Jun 8, 2011)

The spacing depends on an assortment of things

Candela of device

Is mounted on the wall

Or ceiling

Sometimes depends on the area it is in like a corridor

All comes out of nfpa 72


----------



## TimNY (Jun 8, 2011)

The NFPA 72 handbook has some good details on spacing.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 8, 2011)

NFPA 72, 2010 [18.5.4] and Tables and ceiling mounted visual notification appliances are also an option for some applications and

covered in [18.5.4]

NFPA 72, 2007 [7.5.4 and 7.5.6] and Tables.


----------



## texasbo (Jun 8, 2011)

All good info. Is there an easy rule of thumb for when ceiling mount is or isn't allowed, as long as they aren't obstructed?  Without going into a long story, we're dealing with a building with a very, very high level of interior finish, and they are trying to avoid putting too much on the walls. I know how frustrating it is when someone appears to be more worried about aesthetics than life safety (which they're not), but if they can accomplish both, then why not?

In our jurisdiction there is a very distinct line drawn between fire and building responsibilities, but in this case I've been tasked to mediate, and in case you haven't guessed, because of our separation of duties, I'm pretty ignorant when it comes to the nuances of visual alarms. I'm trying to get everyone what they need without stepping on FD toes.

And of course, it's all gone political.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Yikes (Jun 9, 2011)

A few years ago I volunteered as a camp counselor at a So Cal mountain retreat.  They had just finished a dorm building, and we were the first occupants.  I got the upper bunk, laid my head on the pillow, and the fire alarm strobe was literally 5" from my eyes - -  mounted exactly per mark handler's diagram.

I found a scrap of cardboard to place over it, because I did not want to go blind that night.

Looking around the room filled with bunk beds, there was almost no safe location.  Does NFPA and ADA allow for modifications?  A strobe in this scenario would definitely incapacitate the person, and perhaps cause long-term vision damage.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 9, 2011)

Yikes said:
			
		

> mark mandler's diagram.


???????????

I hope you removed the cardboard when you left.


----------



## cda (Jun 9, 2011)

No simple rule

To many variables

I think ceiling require  more then wall mount

Someone makes a strobe that blends into the wall and rotates when the system is activated

Forgot name of maker


----------



## cda (Jun 9, 2011)

This is from 97 but should give you an idea

Or ask a fire alarm company buddy for help

http://www.sdilink.com/pdf/SystemSensor/horn-strobe.pdf


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jun 9, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Have a professional layout the locations, watch for obstructions.





			
				cda said:
			
		

> Or ask a fire alarm company buddy for help


Excellent advice.  Good plans show the furnishing layout with elevations that explain the placement and keep the strobe from blinding the exit.


----------



## Yikes (Jun 9, 2011)

Agreed, Frances, but 99% of the time on these facilities, the strobe alarm is design-build.

I've never had an alarm designer ask me for a furniture layout.  This could've easily been a problem on any number of my own dorm designs.  Yikes! indeed.


----------



## peach (Jun 9, 2011)

all the fire shops we see have the furniture layout on them; maybe a local thing... they don't always work, of course... mostly because of finishes and equipment - not furniture and go to the ceiling instead of wall.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 9, 2011)

To my understanding ceiling mounts are permitted provided they are installed in accordance with NFPA 72 [T-18.5.4.3.1(b)] or the other section mentioned previously (if in 2007 referenced edition) and the candella and lens heights are followed. If higher celiling are existing then the code will permit increased lens heights provided the candella meets an increased light output (basically doubled the room size candella). There are also provisions if the mounting is not center ceiling due to light fixture obstruction and they are also covered in 18.5.4. To my lnowledge there are no rules of thumb like detectors and smooth ceilings. From what you describe, ceiling mounting may be the win-win provided the alarm service provider follows the details in 18.5.4.

Another thing you will want to pay attention to when reviewing the plans for the FACP and Notification appliances is the power voltage drop calcs for NAC's and that the devices are synchronized (where applicable) since this is sometimes missed by those selling/specing the system to the building owner.


----------



## texasbo (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks so much to everyone who responded; it really helped. It's so nice to be able to draw insight from so many professionals from different disciplines. Things were so much easier when I was a building official...


----------



## RJJ (Jun 11, 2011)

Just had this topic last week. It is often miss understood.


----------



## cda (Jun 12, 2011)

Here you go;;;

http://www.concealite.com/Fire_Alarms.pdf


----------

